# Spare ticket for Don Giovanni tonight at ROH!!!



## tenorino (May 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, I've got a spare ticket for Don Giovanni tonight at ROH with Christopher Maltman, Aex Esposito, Michele Angelini, Dorothea Röschmann, Albina Shagimaturova, Nahuel di Pierro and Julia Lezhneva. Only £10, reduced from £84 'cos I'm a student - but you don't have to be!!

Private message me if you're interested :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

tenorino said:


> Hi everyone, I've got a spare ticket for Don Giovanni tonight at ROH with Christopher Maltman, Aex Esposito, Michele Angelini, Dorothea Röschmann, Albina Shagimaturova, Nahuel di Pierro and Julia Lezhneva. Only £10, reduced from £84 'cos I'm a student - but you don't have to be!!
> 
> Private message me if you're interested :tiphat:


I wish I could take you up on your offer but have plans which I can't wriggle out of!


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

sospiro said:


> I wish I could take you up on your offer but have plans which I can't wriggle out of!


Don't you have a servant you can dress up in your clothes to take your place at your engagement so that you can go to the opera (in your servant's clothes of course)?

N.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

The Conte said:


> Don't you have a servant you can dress up in your clothes to take your place at your engagement so that you can go to the opera (in your servant's clothes of course)?
> 
> N.


No way.

Annie should cancel her plans and go to the opera- dressed as an eighteenth century countess. Create your own statusphere. _;D_


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

The Conte said:


> Don't you have a servant you can dress up in your clothes to take your place at your engagement so that you can go to the opera (in your servant's clothes of course)?
> 
> N.





Marschallin Blair said:


> No way.
> 
> Annie should cancel her plans and go to the opera- dressed as an eighteenth century countess. Create your own statusphere. _;D_


:lol:

Drat! Either of these plans would have worked.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

sospiro said:


> :lol:
> 
> Drat! Either of these plans would have worked.


Either way, its all about you.

(Though I like my idea better. _;D_)


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

tenorino said:


> Hi everyone, I've got a spare ticket for Don Giovanni tonight at ROH with Christopher Maltman, Aex Esposito, Michele Angelini, Dorothea Röschmann, Albina Shagimaturova, Nahuel di Pierro and Julia Lezhneva. Only £10, reduced from £84 'cos I'm a student - but you don't have to be!!
> 
> Private message me if you're interested :tiphat:


So what did you think of it ? I attended opening night. This is what I thought of it.


----------

